# @@قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية {مهم لكل المهندسين}@@



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*




*

*  أقدم اليوم لإخواني المهندسين هذا القاموس الهندسي {قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية} الذي يهم كل مهندس وأرجو أن ينال إعجابكم*

*



*

* طريقة التحميل*
*



*

* التحميل من هنـــا*


* 



*​


----------



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

عفوا 
هذه نسخة بلا كلمة سر

http://adf.ly/2aTcr


----------



## samy2050anan (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ammar-kh (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*واياكم اخي الكريم*


----------



## eng-hamada dodzy (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا _بس لو كان باللغه العربيه كان ممكن يكون افضل لان الواحد بيكون ساعات محتاج للتوضيح باللغه العربيه اكثر للفهم _ شكرا:14:


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## فارس ارديسات (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## maher sokara (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ammar-kh (9 أكتوبر 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## whisper_stronger (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ammarelectro (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*
جزاك الله كل خير .*​


----------



## Grad.Student (26 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## TitoTifro (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## TitoTifro (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## TitoTifro (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## TitoTifro (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## TitoTifro (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## TitoTifro (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## TitoTifro (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## TitoTifro (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## sasamg1962 (1 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

